# Antenna



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

we have a 25 rs, 2009
Our tv is not working very good.
I checked the 12V outlet to the antenna and get a 12V reading going to the antenna.
When I check the cable at the antenna I do not get a 12V reading.
Is there another connection that might be loose?
I undid the antenna crank but there is not much room to see anything and I could not feel another connection.
How difficult is it to pull another wire through the ceiling?


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

4CdnCampers said:


> Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


The booster on the 2009 250RS is located at the bunk end to the right of the door up on the ceiling. There is a small black button that you push in to turn it on (green light). Also, make sure you are set to "Air" in you menu settings on the TV.


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

MacTeam said:


> Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


Yes the power booster is on, the light is green.
I took the booster out off the ceiling and got a 12V reading on the outlet to the antenna.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

I had that black button on mine and didnt know what it was for. Good info! I never used the antenna before since we always hook up to cable.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

4CdnCampers said:


> Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


Yes the power booster is on, the light is green.
I took the booster out off the ceiling and got a 12V reading on the outlet to the antenna.
[/quote]

Did you make sure you were set to "Air" on the TV's setup menu?


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


Yes the power booster is on, the light is green.
I took the booster out off the ceiling and got a 12V reading on the outlet to the antenna.
[/quote]

Did you make sure you were set to "Air" on the TV's setup menu?
[/quote]

Not sure what you mean by "Air". I don't see that on the menu, but it is set to "Antenna".


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I was having antenna problems when we first got the 21RS. Pulled the booster out of the ceiling to find the antenna cable was loose. Tightened it up and it works now.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

4CdnCampers said:


> Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


Yes the power booster is on, the light is green.
I took the booster out off the ceiling and got a 12V reading on the outlet to the antenna.
[/quote]

Did you make sure you were set to "Air" on the TV's setup menu?
[/quote]

Not sure what you mean by "Air". I don't see that on the menu, but it is set to "Antenna".
[/quote]

Do you have a Legend TV in your Outback? If so, with the TV turned on, press MENU on the remote. Using the arrows on your remote, scroll down to "Channel" on the left. Using the right arrow on the remote, select "Tuner." Again, using the right and left arrows on your remote - choose - "Air" (your options will be Air or Cable).


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


Yes the power booster is on, the light is green.
I took the booster out off the ceiling and got a 12V reading on the outlet to the antenna.
[/quote]

Did you make sure you were set to "Air" on the TV's setup menu?
[/quote]

Not sure what you mean by "Air". I don't see that on the menu, but it is set to "Antenna".
[/quote]

Do you have a Legend TV in your Outback? If so, with the TV turned on, press MENU on the remote. Using the arrows on your remote, scroll down to "Channel" on the left. Using the right arrow on the remote, select "Tuner." Again, using the right and left arrows on your remote - choose - "Air" (your options will be Air or Cable).
[/quote]

We do have a Legend TV. We followed all your instructions until we got to Tuner, but our choices are Antenna or Cable. We chose Antenna. It says we can get 4 analog stations, but they are all lousy pictures.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting - maybe you have a different model....Well - thats the one more step you need to do when your using your antenna. Have you tried rotating the antenna around to see if that makes the picture any better?


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Interesting - maybe you have a different model....Well - thats the one more step you need to do when your using your antenna. Have you tried rotating the antenna around to see if that makes the picture any better?


Yes, we've tried rotating the antenna.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Did you climb on the roof, remove the coaxial wire from the antenna and make sure that you have voltage there and a good solid connection? I had a problem once where rain water got into the cable end and cooroded the wire causing a lousy signal. I replaced the end and all was good. 
If that doesn't work, try running a separate cable from your booster out the door and directly to the antenna. This will tell you if you have a bad cable. 
Additionally, go to the winegard website. They have illustrated instructions on the wiring for the booster. There you can verify if the coax connections on the back if your booster are correct (there should be 3 different coaxial connections on the rear of the booster). It would not be unusual for Gilligan to have hooked them up wrong at the factory.
Steve


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

therink said:


> Did you climb on the roof, remove the coaxial wire from the antenna and make sure that you have voltage there and a good solid connection? I had a problem once where rain water got into the cable end and cooroded the wire causing a lousy signal. I replaced the end and all was good.
> If that doesn't work, try running a separate cable from your booster out the door and directly to the antenna. This will tell you if you have a bad cable.
> Additionally, go to the winegard website. They have illustrated instructions on the wiring for the booster. There you can verify if the coax connections on the back if your booster are correct (there should be 3 different coaxial connections on the rear of the booster). It would not be unusual for Gilligan to have hooked them up wrong at the factory.
> Steve


I don't have voltage at the antenna but I do at the power booster. Is there one or two cables from the power booster to the antenna?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

4CdnCampers said:


> Did you climb on the roof, remove the coaxial wire from the antenna and make sure that you have voltage there and a good solid connection? I had a problem once where rain water got into the cable end and cooroded the wire causing a lousy signal. I replaced the end and all was good.
> If that doesn't work, try running a separate cable from your booster out the door and directly to the antenna. This will tell you if you have a bad cable.
> Additionally, go to the winegard website. They have illustrated instructions on the wiring for the booster. There you can verify if the coax connections on the back if your booster are correct (there should be 3 different coaxial connections on the rear of the booster). It would not be unusual for Gilligan to have hooked them up wrong at the factory.
> Steve


I don't have voltage at the antenna but I do at the power booster. Is there one or two cables from the power booster to the antenna?
[/quote]

There is one cable from the booster to the antenna. I believe it is the middle terminal on the backside of the booster. You need to remove the booster from the wall to check this.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

4CdnCampers said:


> Just make sure the power booster is turned on (green light where the 12V outlet is). Silly suggestion I know but it will make a HUGE difference in reception.


Yes the power booster is on, the light is green.
I took the booster out off the ceiling and got a 12V reading on the outlet to the antenna.
[/quote]

Did you make sure you were set to "Air" on the TV's setup menu?
[/quote]

Not sure what you mean by "Air". I don't see that on the menu, but it is set to "Antenna".
[/quote]

Do you have a Legend TV in your Outback? If so, with the TV turned on, press MENU on the remote. Using the arrows on your remote, scroll down to "Channel" on the left. Using the right arrow on the remote, select "Tuner." Again, using the right and left arrows on your remote - choose - "Air" (your options will be Air or Cable).
[/quote]

We do have a Legend TV. We followed all your instructions until we got to Tuner, but our choices are Antenna or Cable. We chose Antenna. It says we can get 4 analog stations, but they are all lousy pictures.
[/quote]

4 analog stations may be all you will get depending on your location. Where are you located when trying to get TV reception?


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

4CdnCampers said:


> Did you climb on the roof, remove the coaxial wire from the antenna and make sure that you have voltage there and a good solid connection? I had a problem once where rain water got into the cable end and cooroded the wire causing a lousy signal. I replaced the end and all was good.
> If that doesn't work, try running a separate cable from your booster out the door and directly to the antenna. This will tell you if you have a bad cable.
> Additionally, go to the winegard website. They have illustrated instructions on the wiring for the booster. There you can verify if the coax connections on the back if your booster are correct (there should be 3 different coaxial connections on the rear of the booster). It would not be unusual for Gilligan to have hooked them up wrong at the factory.
> Steve


I don't have voltage at the antenna but I do at the power booster. Is there one or two cables from the power booster to the antenna?
[/quote]
I ran aother cable from the booster along the outside of the camper and connected it to the antenna and I now get 16 channels.
I will try to replace the outside end and see if that solves the problem, if not I might have to try and fish a new cable throught the ceiling.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

4CdnCampers said:


> Did you climb on the roof, remove the coaxial wire from the antenna and make sure that you have voltage there and a good solid connection? I had a problem once where rain water got into the cable end and cooroded the wire causing a lousy signal. I replaced the end and all was good.
> If that doesn't work, try running a separate cable from your booster out the door and directly to the antenna. This will tell you if you have a bad cable.
> Additionally, go to the winegard website. They have illustrated instructions on the wiring for the booster. There you can verify if the coax connections on the back if your booster are correct (there should be 3 different coaxial connections on the rear of the booster). It would not be unusual for Gilligan to have hooked them up wrong at the factory.
> Steve


I don't have voltage at the antenna but I do at the power booster. Is there one or two cables from the power booster to the antenna?
[/quote]
I ran aother cable from the booster along the outside of the camper and connected it to the antenna and I now get 16 channels.
I will try to replace the outside end and see if that solves the problem, if not I might have to try and fish a new cable throught the ceiling.
[/quote]

There is one cable that should have voltage from the booster then directly to the antenna. You might want to make sure the wires aren't crossed on the back of the booster. I believe the center coax adapter is the amplified/powered one. There are three of them. One (powered) goes to antenna. One goes to "cable in" on outside of rv. The third provides antenna/cable signal to other coaxial outlets in the rv. 
I would verify this before feeding new cable through your ceiling.
Steve


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

I replaced both ends of the cable and now the tv works fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I'm glad to hear your problem is fixed. There is nothing like camping without tv. You should see me in the campground when I can't get satellite reception


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice when things finally works. got to say a big thanks to all of those who helped. I tried to get some help for the problems I was having setting up my Dish for the first time from Satellite Guys and they were talking greek to a geek like me. So hard to tell someone how to fix something.

As far as no reception, when that happens to me I have to break down and watch online on the cell phone or **gasp** read a book on the Kindle. Like I said, a geek.


----------

